# Pfd ???



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

All right guys I am sure this has been discussed on the forum but I couldn't find any info. So here is my question. I am new to kayaking and I recntly bought a Hobie Revo 13 and I am wondering what PFD to buy?

I want one that is functional for fishing and yet comfortable to wear as I plan on wearing it and not just having it in the kayak.

Thanks for your opions.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

This is the one I got from Pensacola Kayak and Sail.
http://www.coloradokayak.com/Stohlquist-Fisherman-PFD.html?sc=26&category=984

Really nice and comfortable. whichever one you get make sure it's for kayaks so it won't chafe under your arms when paddling.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Randy M said:


> This is the one I got from Pensacola Kayak and Sail.
> http://www.coloradokayak.com/Stohlquist-Fisherman-PFD.html?sc=26&category=984
> 
> Really nice and comfortable. whichever one you get make sure it's for kayaks so it won't chafe under your arms when paddling.


That's a good looking PDF.


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will have to look into it. That looks like a nice PFD.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Check out the Astral V8 at Liquid Surf and Sail.


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions I decided on the Stohlquist Fisherman. I ordered it from Austin Kayak. Just want to mention that they price match and do not charge shipping on orders over $39.00. Saved some bucks by shopping around and then gave them a call and they matched the best price I could find.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Austin Kayak is awesome, I've bought many things from them.


----------



## Vondy (Oct 31, 2010)

Let us know how you like it. I am looking for a new pfd and would like your opinion on this one once you get it. I would like to know how the padding on the back affects the fit when you are sitting in the seat. Does it cause the pfd to ride up on your back? The one I currently have does that and it drive me crazy...


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm in the market for a couple as well. I was thinking though...with all them pockets full of crap (usefull gear of course) on it, would'nt be too hard to reentry tyhe kayak in case you have to?...


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

Fishermon said:


> I'm in the market for a couple as well. I was thinking though...with all them pockets full of crap (usefull gear of course) on it, would'nt be too hard to reentry tyhe kayak in case you have to?...


I was wondering the same thing. In the reviews that I read two people did mention that it can be a some what of a challenge for reentry, however others reported that it made no differance. I will let you know.

I like the vest that EODANGLER mentions because it does not have this issue but i decided to go with the fiherman for the added pockets and storage space provided. I figure that if I have to I can take the vest off to reenter the kayak as long as I am hanging on the boat. I will have to test it out.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I have that vest as mentioned earlier and after getting dumped I have to say if you're out of shape and have a narrow Yak it can be hard to get back in. (found out the hard way)
I did some research and found this video on other ways to get back in:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=10H-X5tWPRY

Doesn't cost much and all in all pretty cheap insurance when things go wrong.


----------

